# Which Napoleon Dynamite Character are you?



## Chelsea (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.quizilla.com/users/retrom...re%20yo  u%3F/


im napoleon


----------



## orodwen (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_im napoleon_

 
me too.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 10, 2005)

kip ;x


----------



## amy (Mar 10, 2005)

HECK YES!

I'm Deb 8) 

And I woulda been very disappointed had I not been Deb cuz my friends call my that for my craftiness!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 10, 2005)

i'm napoleon too!


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a friend named Seth who IS Napoleon, down to the hair and glasses! OMG I almost died when I saw the previews...poor guy...


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2005)

ha ha ha ha... I'm Summer!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   lol...


----------



## alt629 (Mar 10, 2005)

i too am napoleon.  i've also never seen this movie.


----------



## Lolita (Mar 10, 2005)

Im LeFawnduh?! hahah this test sucks. I think im a bit of a combo of napolean, kip and summer. 

As much as I hate to admit it,  Napolean and I have some similar catch phrases. For some reason I have a tendency to say things like "Basically it was the worst/best _____ ever" in the same tone of voice..... except ya know, i make it sound cool  8) I did this before the movie even came out. Needless to say I got quite a bit of flack after everybody saw that damn movie  :|


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 10, 2005)

I am also LaFawnduh.he he he that test sucks. Thanks


----------



## Elorien (Mar 10, 2005)

<--- Heck yes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Napoleon


----------



## amy (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_I am also LaFawnduh.he he he that test sucks. Thanks_

 
What was so bad about it?  I thought it was funny!  :|


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 10, 2005)

I was summer but  I like being LaFawnduh. This test is actually funny. Thanks


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 10, 2005)

Im Napoleon also..Great movie!


----------



## amy (Mar 10, 2005)

^^Agreed on the latter half!! I can't understand how people DON'T like it!!^^


----------



## dini (Mar 10, 2005)

*I am Lafawnduh*

hehe


----------



## caterpillar_23 (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm lafawnduh too.


----------



## glassjaw326 (Mar 11, 2005)

ummm... I'm tater tots... weird.


----------



## Miss_C (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_kip ;x_

 
Me too!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrsdivajen* 
_I have a friend named Seth who IS Napoleon, down to the hair and glasses! OMG I almost died when I saw the previews...poor guy..._

 

does he hold his mouth open too? heheh


----------



## amy (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassjaw326* 
_ummm... I'm tater tots... weird._

 
Haha!  That's awesome!!


----------



## princess_jenilee (Mar 13, 2005)

haha...I'm LaFawnduh.  I thought I would be more of a Deb..


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 17, 2005)

yessssss! Napoleon.


----------



## sara13 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm Kip, darn it!  Just because I picked the laptop on a deserted island doesn't mean I'm like him!  honest


----------



## mandyjw82 (Mar 18, 2005)

summer


----------

